# Display de 7 segmentos sin PIC



## lmeucchi (Sep 26, 2007)

Hola, necesito ayuda para hacer un circuito q tenga 2 display de 7 segmentos y 12 pulsadores. al apretar el pulsador 1 en los display tiene q aparecer "01" cuando apreto el pulsador 2 apareceria "02" y asi sucesivamente hasta el pulsador 12.el tema es q el pulsador se tiene q apretar y soltar, osea q quiero q quede en el display el numero del pulsador hasta q aprete oootro pulsador.y no quiero usar ningun pic programable.
Por ahora lo estoy probando con el proteus le puse dos CI 4511 para cada display.
espero respuestas
adios
saludos


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 26, 2007)

como debes saber esto es como las matematicas, se puede resolver de muchas maneras distintas.

que quieres que pase si se presiona el pulsador que no corresponde con la secuencia ? por ejemplo si inicias con el uno y presionan el 11 despues ? como deseas que reaccione el sistema ?

lo pregunto para descartar o no dejar todos los pulsadores en paralelo y todos vayan unidos hacia un contador.

estudia sobre contadores por ejemplo el 74190, u otros que hay en el mercado.

pones dos en cascada de ser necesario y mandas esos datos hacia un 74183, osea un codificador de BCD a 7 segmentos y ya.

ATENCION ! es muy importante que utilices circuito antirebote en la entrada del contador para los pulsadores osino el contador no te va a funcionar bien (pierderias secuencia de conteo)) y ahi podrias durar mucho tiempo cogiendote la cabeza y diciendo AHHH PERO PORQUE NO FUNCIONA ESTA &%$·"%&/(/   


mucha suerte amigo.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 26, 2007)

tienes razon elchavo.ademas tambien como recurso extra podrias usa al amigo google. he visto personalmente varios diagramas y se ven buenos.


----------



## lmeucchi (Sep 27, 2007)

Muchas gracias ELCHAVO y anthony123 por sus aportes.
lo que quiero hacer es q cada pulsador al apretarlo me de como respuesta un numero en el display, es decir q el pulsador q yo quiero q sea el uno al apretarlo me aparesca en el display 01 y si yo quiero apretar el pulsador 8 en el display aparesca 08, osea q el circuito reconosca cada pulsador con un numero.el circuito tiene q reconocer q el pulsador q aprete es el 2 o el 7 o el 10 o el 12, etc.seria un circuito q me indique q pulsador este apretando.otra cosa q no se tiene q escapar es q el numero en el display del pulsador q aprete se siga viendo hasta q yo apriete otro pulsador y asi va a cambiar al numero del pulsador q aprete despues y kedara para q yo lo pueda visualizar.jejejej si no se entiende pregunten capas q no me se explicar
graciass
saludos


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 27, 2007)

lo que tienes que hacer apreciado amigo seria lo siguiente :


usa un encoder investiga sobre encoders, ellos funcionan de la siguiente manera:

tu conectas un pulsador por cada pin de entrada del encoder y a la salida del encoder te saca el codigo en binario o en BCD del numero o direccion del pulsador correspondiente.

entonces supongamos que presionaste el pulsador numero 2, entonces el encoder te saca por sus salidas el codigo en binario 0010 que corresponde al numero dos en binario y asi sucesivamente. .si presionas el pin correespondiente (segun manual del encoder) al numero 10 entonces la salida del encoder saldra el 10 pero en binario y te dara 1010.

cuando ya tengas eso, entonces esas salidas tienen que ir a una memoria para que no se te borre ese ultimo dato cuando dejes de presionar, por lo tanto tienes que usar unos flip flops para que almacene esa información hasta que alguien de nuevo presione de nuevo.

y asu vez de esos flip flops de sus salidas, mandas esos datos a un conversor de BCD a siete segmentos este es otro integrado que hace que puedas visualizar los datos de los flip flops pero en forma que los humanos entendemos los numeros osea que el 8 sea 8 que el 2 sea el 2. de este integrado los mandas a los displays de 7 segmentos y ya.

PERO.fijate lo complicado o lo tedioso del asunto, mientras que si te animas hacerlo con un microcontrolador, la parte de hardware te sale mas pequeña y menos tediosa de hacer. eso si asegurate que el microcontrolador tenga el numero de pines necesarios que necesitas pues son 12 pulsadores. mas la conexion de los 7 segmentos.

espero haberte por lo menos ubicado un poco mas.

si hay alguien que tenga por hay un plano, para nuestro compañero pues por favor passarlo.

saludos.


----------



## lmeucchi (Sep 27, 2007)

Holaa.muchas graciass.ahora me ubique mass jejeje.voy a investigar sobre encoders y flip flops
Si lo quisiera hacer con un pic me serviria un PIC16C55, ya q usaria 12 entradas (de RA0 a RB7) para los pulsadores y 8 salidas (de RC0 a RC7) q van a dos CI 4511, uno para cada display.el tema es q de programacion tengo una base, lo puedo llegar a hacer pero el tema es q no tengo un programador para cargar el prog al pic.osea pense q iba a ser mas facil esto no quiero llegar a gastar mucha plata porq solo es un indicador de pulsadores.
bueno gracias denuevo y me voy a poner a investigar
saludoss

es verda si tienen algun circuito dejenlo aka
adios


----------



## lmeucchi (Oct 3, 2007)

hola.estuve averiguando sobre lo q me dijo ELCHAVO pero todabia no logre lo que queria.asiq seguire buscando porq otra no hay jejejeje
si alguien tiene algun dato por favor escriba
adioss


----------



## sann_latecnica (Sep 28, 2009)

alguien se interesa a abrir un tema sobre el pic16c55??
son los unicos que encontre en el foro que lo mencionan,,
estoy encarando un proyecto y nesecitaria un poco mas de ayuda,,y con lo que ya investigue puedo ayudar bastante tambien
gracias


----------



## clementesolo (Oct 14, 2009)

yo tengo un mismo problema, pero necesito 10 pulsadores y al pulsar alguno de ellos que solo salga en el display el número del pulsador y luego al soltarlo se apague el display, pero no seo como hacer las salidas de los pulsadores al decodificador.

alguien me puede ayudar??


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 14, 2009)

Repasa la lista 74LSXXX creo recordar que hay un modelo de BCD to / segment con  lacth  o sea memoria.

Necesitas un 

Finalmente para la deteccion:
Normalmente ponemos una resistencia a 5V y all pulsador para enviar a la electronica.
Esto repetido 12 veces,o sea 12 pulsadores y doce resistencias.

Pero necesitamos detectar que se ha pulsado un pulsador para que "memorice".esto lo hace el transistor

Por cierto ya no se usa la serie pic16c55 es obsoleto, lo tipico es el pic16f84 perohay modelos mas modernos y mas baratos como pic16f628 o mejor aun el pic16f876 o 877.
Los programadores son muy baratos de contruir y se pueden hacer muchas cosas, pero como todo debes aprender a programar.
Dogamos que lo que te ahorras en circuteria lo gastas en tiempo de programacion.

Imaginate que para hacerlo con un pic, solo necesitarias un 7805, el pic, los display's y alguna resistencia y condensador, poco mas.

El precio a pagar es en mi caso unas 3 horas de programacion/debug. Evidentemente programado en C y todo multiplexado.


----------

